# Guessing game...



## bhatleberg (Jul 1, 2018)

Anyone want to play a guessing game? What am I driving home?

I'll give you a hint. This is a basement salvage find, air dried for 50+ years, so the color is oxidized...


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll guess....let me see  you're driving a mini van?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2018)

I was gonna say a vehicle like Lou


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2018)

Color looks like Narra.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 1, 2018)

Reminds me of pink ivory. After 50+ years, I'd have first imagined the color would have changed. But since it was a basement find, it may not have had hardly any exposure to UV, which could have preserved the color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd say a Ford

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2018)

MAHOGANY


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 1, 2018)

Bingo - Sprung hits the hole in one. Thought I might have to give some clues, especially w the lousy pic, but should know better than to underestimate woodbarter.

Never seen so much pink ivory in one spot in my life - worth a few hour drive. Plenty of cracks, plenty to puzzle over (Like, okay, now what?), but beautiful stuff. The biggest piece is an uncut log, about 48" long and 8" in diameter.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 1, 2018)

And it's a Prius, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2018)

Awesome score!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2018)

bhatleberg said:


> And it's a Prius, by the way.


Doggonit!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2018)

Does a Prius qualify as a mini van


----------



## Patrude (Jul 8, 2018)

Great find, at today's market price you have a nice stash right there


----------

